# Chicken Wing Rub.



## mytime321 (Feb 2, 2013)

So I am smoking wings for the superbowl tomorrow and am toying with a new rub idea.  Any suggestions beyond this?

Everyone tell me what they think.  The spices will all be in equal parts, except for the mustard. 

Garlic Powder

Smoked Paprika

Mustard Powder

Seasoning Salt

a small bit of brown sugar (maybe a tablespoon in total)

Chili Powder


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

More heat!


----------



## mytime321 (Feb 2, 2013)

some cayenne?


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 2, 2013)

Some cayenne pepper, black pepper , and some white pepper


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

I know this is short notice, but a good off the shelf seasoning is "Pappy's". Just add cayenne for extra heat.


----------



## mytime321 (Feb 2, 2013)

I called and went to about 5 stores looking for jalapeno powder, none of them had any.


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

Mytime321 said:


> I called and went to about 5 stores looking for jalapeno powder, none of them had any.


A Mexican market will have dried chipotle peppers (smoked jalapenos) or canned chipotles in adobo sauce.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

I use Chef JimmyJ's Original BubbaQ rub on wings and I think it's really good, I do pump up the cayenne a bit

*Original Bubba Q Rub*
1T Kosher Salt

1T Blk Pepper

1T Wht Pepper *

1T Paprika

1T Chili Powder

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1tsp Cayenne

1/4C Turbinado Sugar

Makes 3/4 Cup...enough for 2-3 Butts or Racks

* Note: I left this out of the last batch and I think I may like it better...

I also inject my wings with hot sauce because I like the sauce in my wings and not all over my fingers!


----------

